# Blade Guard inspired by Stefan Keller Handle



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 18, 2015)

I was at Home Depot or Rona recently and saw some Duck (brand) tape, and even though it cost 2x what regular would have I knew I had to buy it for a little project.

I have the generic sayas for some of my knives but couldn't find them in certain sizes at JCK for some (lefty western Deba, small parer, Misono 360 bread knife, etc.). It was getting annoying having some of these sitting around in the open, so until I get around to committing the time necessary to that basswood I bought for making sayas, these "blade guards" will suffice.

Here is the tape I bought, I was immediately reminded of Stefan's Hello Kitty handle from this thread (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/16683-The-cutest-wa-handle-ever!) when I saw it, and knew it would be a good fit for the task opposed to regular run of the mill duct tape:




I just used some non-corrugated cardboard from an old cereal box I had lying around (don't eat cereal anymore and didn't have too much in terms of alternatives that I could think of) offset slightly larger than the dimensions of the blade and wrapped in tape. First two are a ZK SG-2 Damascus parer and Misono Swedish steel 165mm western Deba:



They have a reasonably snug fit, enough that I know they won't slide out. Good enough in the interim. Now I can put them in the same kitchen drawer with their saya clad brethren. I plan to make one for my Takeda unless it looks like I'll get to that basswood in the near future (unlikely). I think I'll plan the tape layout better next time too, since the Hello Kitty pattern is repeating, I'd like to see about lining them up to overlap and look more tidy. Regardless it was a fun project for a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 19, 2015)

This is why your among my favorite members. Blade guards look sick I wonder what would happen if I brought them into the restaurant :/


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 19, 2015)

Glad you like them, they had a lot of interesting Duck Tapes for sale, but this one just stood out for reasons previously mentioned.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 19, 2015)

exquisite craftsmanship :doublethumbsup: ahaha


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 19, 2015)

Naw that's bush league, but thanks though . I must admit they have decent fit; you can easily slide them in/out and there is enough resistance that you can hold the blade guard upside down and the knife won't fall out (yet), that includes the western Deba which isn't no featherweight. Pretty good friction fit lol


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 19, 2015)

Stefan will be making handle/saya sets now.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 19, 2015)

That reminds me, I'll have to email him and let him know I don't have a Takeda anymore so will have to spec another knife for one of the handles


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------

